# Feeling discouraged



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't think Shamus is going to be a 'cuddle' hedgie. He just tries to get away from me and hide under the covers. That's okay though. I still enjoy giving him things to annoint with and watching him eat his mealies. And of course staring at his adorable face .


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

aww, dont worry too much, dont be discouraged! Fiona was a cuddler sometimes...but mostly an explorer. It took alot of time to get her to stop hiding her adorable face from me and such. for the longest time all i ever got to look at was her cute little butt haha but when they do finally run up to your neck and snuggle or fall asleep in your hand, its the best feeling ever. maybe he'll never be a cuddler per se, but im sure he still loves you


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

That may change over time! Also sometimes different times of day brings out different personalities in them. My Henry acts differently if I have him out earlier in the day rather than later at night. Some nights he is really active and then totally calms down and sleeps in my lap for a few hours if I am sitting with my computer watching TV...just depends!


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks I'm not giving up! It's a big learning curve for me. I've never had an exotic pet or such a small pet . I wouldn't have gotten him if I didn't have the support this site offers.


----------



## PirateHedgie (Oct 28, 2012)

DONT!!! Especially if he is still under a year! I have had my boy for almost 7 months now and we get closer every day. I got him as a baby.
First i thought he was a super adventure hog, then i connected that he ran away from me to poop and pee, so i got him a little portable bin and now when he tries to go explore when we are watching TV i put him in his bin and he pottys, then he will sit with me quietly. i thought he was trying to get away from me when he was just trying not to potty on me. 

Second i hedgie proofed a room and let him run around... half way through an hour running around session i would set out some comfy blankets and some wet catfood for him. So he came back across the room to hang out with me lol BRIBES WORK!!! haha 

after 7 months of just repeatedly picking him up no matter how fussy and playing with him and giving him room time with me just sitting in there giving him space we have bonded quite a bit! 
I was very discouraged at first too lol i even cried when he bit me a couple times because i thought he hated me. yeah i am a a softy! 
But i just had to learn his personality. If i repeatedly interrupt his climbing efforts i get a quick bite - so i have learned if he gets super determined to just let him climb and be there to let him crawl into my hand at the top. 

Everyones hedgie is different but yours will bond with you in some way i am sure of it! especially if you just keep taking them out every day! I have come to terms that mine will not do flips in the bathtub like the little hedgie on you tube, he doesnt like toilet paper tubes AT ALL, he doesnt like being on his back all that much so i dont have a whole lot of cute "in a ball" pictures. but ive discovered tons of other really cute things he does and keep figuring him out more and more every day. 

So dont loose hope you will find your bond with your hedgie and a little treat bribing def helps!!! 

I also agree that figuring out what time of dat they are most friendly def helps... if i take mine out anytime before 7pm he is very annoyed with me... after that he is great and calm and not huffy at all! Also in the mornings before 9ish he also seems pretty calm.


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah I have found that if he is trying REALLY hard to get away he has to go potty. And I've tried moving his wake up time later. I started getting him out at 730 now I'm doing after 830. He still just wants to eat a few bits of kibble and go right back to sleep. He actually will tolerate being pet while he eats. So we usually both end up napping in the bed. Him under a blanket and me about two feet away on my pillows. Figuring out his personality will be a battle but that's also half the fun. I just mostly worry that I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## PirateHedgie (Oct 28, 2012)

Baby hedgehogs sleep ALOT too - i thought my hedgie was weird cuz he was up at weird hours and never wheeled, then he stopped quilling and his wheel is seriously popped up every morning when i wake up. He runs a massive amount now!!! Just keep hanging out with him even if he is just sleeping in his sleep sack, that counts, he can smell you and associate your smell with napping and snuggling. i think your right on track!


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks. He actually slept on my t shirt under my hoodie last night for a little bit. He also went to the vet and I feel better now knowing he is perfectly healthy. I must be doing something right.


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

Update: I am laying in bed with Shamus asleep in my lap. I love him to pieces. Even his huffing. I think I actually picked out the most perfect pet for me. I love a challenge and he certainly is that. Now, that I've got the hang of things and am not so worried I'll mess up, I can enjoy him more. He may or may not like me yet, but I know he will eventually and I know I am doing everything I can to make his life the best I can. Also, Without this forum I would never have gotten my sweet boy , I heart hhc and everyone involved!


----------

